# Looking for a good workingline GDS Breeder around West Virginia with good feedback



## Takita 615 (Oct 7, 2015)

Wanting a good working line German shepherd puppy from a good breeder in or around WV any one have any suggestion


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't know of any in WV but Stanislaus is in PA http://pagsd.com/ and Haus Morrison is in MD http://www.hausmorrisson.com/about-us.php 

I can personally recommend Haus Morrison as I know Amy personally and have met many of her progeny. She is very active in our local german shepherd club. I personally love her up and coming female Heska she has a wonderful temperament and just loves to work for Amy  I do not have any experience with Stanislaus but I have admired their dogs online for some time


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

Are you looking for one for a pet/companion or for a working prospect?


----------



## Takita 615 (Oct 7, 2015)

I want a gsd that is good in protection and has solid nerves a dog that's not afraid of nothing with great genetics


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Wolfstraum on here, she is in Pittsburgh, PA and has really solid dogs. I personally know several of her dogs and they all have super temperaments, stable and good working ability. She knows bloodlines, what they can bring into the dog. von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport I had one of her puppies from a breeding done in Belgium, so due to Belgium rules was registered under a kennel name of the guy there. Met about 8-10 of her dogs over the last several years. All great dogs. Check with her, I know she has a litter confirmed, coming up soon. Parents are titled and all health testing. Should be super puppies.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

kathy holbert @ chiodokennels.com has a litter on the ground right now - I don't know if any will be available .......She is in phillipi....

Solid working lines she typically breeds for dual purpose / SAR not show or sport. I know Rocco is a proven producer. 

That is the mating test......
Litter from Rocco von Sontausen and Kora "havoc" Vom Johnson-haus


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I have no personal experience with this breeder, have just seen their website and it looks like they health test and title their dogs, might be worth checking out. West Virginia German Shepherd breeder with quality DDR pups.


----------

